# Need suggestions



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Hi Guys
I am going to be replacing the Windshield channel on my 1967 Lemans due to rust. I have received the part from OPGI and plan on starting the work this weekend, my question to those who may have done this job already is, how do I remove the left and right side pillar covers? I see that they have screws, and I thought I had removed all of them,any hidden? but they seem to be holding fast and only slightly move. the rust is pretty extensive in the windshield area and I really need them out of the way, first so they don't get damaged, and second, so I can be sure I get all the rust out, it is that bad! any help would be appreciated.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I just had the windshield replaced on my 69. I did not do it myself. It was cheaper to have it professionally done. He had a tool that looked kinda like an arrow head to unclip the trim. The bottom was trim was screwed in, but the top and sides where held in place by retaining clip. Hope this is helpful. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, but this is not part of the windshield trim, this is part of the covers that would be over the pillars. when you open the doors, and look right beside the edge of the windshield to the edge of the fender there is a piece of body trim, called a a pillar cover, they do come off I see the screws, or whats left of them!  I am wondering if there is a sealer under there also holding it down. I checked out squids fab shop site and he showed his repair and I have to do just about the same thing. But he didn't go into detail about how he got the pillar covers off. Thanks for your reply!
Rusty in NC


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

*covers*

I have a 1965 GTO and I had a bugger of a time getting mine off after I removed all of the screws. Some left over body filler and some kind of yellow glue were under mine. There are some good pictures of these covers on ebay so you can see all of the screw holes.


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

I ran into the same issue with my '68 & removed all the screws that I saw, but they were glued on too.

If they're like mine, they'll come off in pieces and I'm planning on getting some repro ones.


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

tiger13,
I have a 67 goat, and I have taken these pillars off. Unfortunately, you have to take the fenders off to get to two of the screws. They are under the top of the fender, and are basically tabs that get screwed down to the cowl underneath. In addition, there is a screw on the pillar lip 'roundabout where the lower corner of the windshield is. The tab folds down into the channel. there is another up by the top corner of the windshield channel; it is a tab that folds down into the side channel. 
And then, this might be tricky: There are three screws that hold the pillar where it wraps around the windshield pillar where the door/vent window weather strips are. I have a convertible, and I've heard tell that they are different than hardtops, but in my case there are three screws there. 
When you do finally get the screws all off, it's a bee-otch to peel these pillar covers off. The factory used some kind of ACME iron glue to seal them on. It can be done though! good luck!
Dave


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks Squidtone, I was looking at your site "Squid's Fab shop" and I saw you had your covers off, and was hoping that you would jump in and say how you got yours off. I am going to be doing the same repair to my windshield that you did, only mine has a lot more rust. I was out in the shop today, this is before I came online and saw the reply's on how to remove the covers, and really got a good look up in there and I could see one of the screw heads, and I was kind of thinking there would be screws or bolts up behind the fenders, you have just confirmed it for sure now, so I know whats ahead for me. You have a great site by the way, it is going to come in quite handy, as you have done already what I am going to be doing, so I will be using your site as a reference quite often, Thanks for putting that useful information out here for everybody.


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

Tiger13,
Glad you find it helpful! That's what it's all about; putting up details on my resto that just come together with a picture and some text. 

The internet sure is a blessing in getting information on some of the quirky things about cars. Things sure were harder with no internet in the 80's when I started fiddling with cars.

Well, good luck on your windshield metal repair!

Dave


----------

